# What Was Mrs. Claus' Name?



## Sneakers

If you believe the Rakin-Bass documentary narrated by Fred Astaire, her name was Jessica.  In similar documentaries, she has been called Mary,  Mary Christmas.

What is Mrs. Claus' name, maiden or otherwise?  Cite your references.


----------



## Tech

Don't know what it was but my money is on that it wasn't Precious or Shanice


----------



## vraiblonde

I thought she was Mary and their daughter is Noelle?

This person says her name is Holly:









						What is Mrs. Claus' First Name? - Yes Santa Is Real
					

Find out the first name of Mrs. Claus! Click to learn more about Mrs. Claus including her name.




					yessantaisreal.com


----------



## Grumpy

Muffy


----------



## Kyle

I heard Santa refer to her as his "Sleigh-Ride!"


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I knew a stripper named Cinnamon that did a Mrs Claus bit between Thanksgiving and Christmas. So I'mma go with Cinnamon.


----------



## Sneakers

Ok...this thread didn't go as I had hoped.

We're all hopeless....


----------



## Yooper

Sneakers said:


> Ok...this thread didn't go as I had hoped.
> 
> We're all hopeless....


On a different note. every time I would look at your avatar I would see a Star Wars storm trooper helmet. As such, I always wondered what the helmet had to do with sneakers. Today is the first time (literally) I can see sneakers. And I still see the helmet!

So I don't know if we are all hopeless, but I do know I am!






P.S. None of these sound familiar - at all - to me:








						What is Santa Claus wife full name? - Answers
					

Mrs Claus' first name is a mystery. She has been called Mary, Annalina, Jessica, Layla, Ahoop, Seeki, Martha, Kasey, Juliana, Gretchen, and Santarina in different countries.




					www.answers.com
				











						What Is Mrs. Claus' First Name?
					

Mrs. Claus, the wife of Santa Claus, has been given many first names. Depending on the source, her first name is Mary, Jessica Mary, Maya, Matha, Anywyn, Layla or Goody.




					www.reference.com
				








						What is Santa Claus' wife's name? - Ask Us/Demande Moi
					






					ucdsb.libanswers.com
				




--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## CPUSA

I think at some point we have all called her....Mom


----------

